# which breed of dwarf hamster is the tamest?



## xliljanex (Sep 2, 2009)

basically i recently lost my little robo hamster ernie to a tumour  and in the future i hope to get another dwarf hamster however ive only ever had the roborovski, he was absolutely adorable however would NOT let me touch him whatsoever.... this time i would quite like to be able to "make friends" with my hamster so which would be best?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

My chinese hamster is fairly easy and willing to be handled and use you as a climbing frame. But it depends on the individual hamster rather than the breed


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

if its a dwarf you definatley want, we have 2 russians and theyre both really friendly. though russians get a lot of bad press, i remember being told by loads of (unknowledgeable!) people that they were viscious and bit but from what people on here have been saying it seems like that is old stuff and only because they werent getting enough space.

Ri and stitch both have completely different and amazing personalities. they arnt together anymore though due to fighting, but they are both handleable!


----------



## xliljanex (Sep 2, 2009)

i would definately like a dwarf hamster (or 2 dwarf hamsters) just because we always had syrians growing up n even though they are lovely and i will probably have another in the future i guess i would like to try something different for now.... its just hard to pick because some websites say such a type is really friendly, then another says theyre not tameable, and now im confused !!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

xliljanex said:


> i would definately like a dwarf hamster (or 2 dwarf hamsters) just because we always had syrians growing up n even though they are lovely and i will probably have another in the future i guess i would like to try something different for now.... its just hard to pick because some websites say such a type is really friendly, then another says theyre not tameable, and now im confused !!


im afraid i've only ever had russians and syrians, so im not sure about chinese. Obviously you've had your own experience of robo's ... but as nicky10 says, i think personality also plays an important part in it.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

I have only had syrians and a russian dwarf... all three of them are very tame but I find that Poppet the dwarf is a lot more bitey than the syrians! I haven't had any experience with the other types of dwarf though


----------



## xshellx (Oct 30, 2009)

syrians all the way!


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

imo i would say that the russians are proably the easiest to tame, (campells and winter whites to be exact) ive had 7 winter whites plus a litter of 6 babies and only one out of all of them has been a biter, although the bite doesnt even hurt more of a little pinch. 

3 of my males (2 of which i still have) actually run out of the door of their cage just to come out onto my hands and will on some occasions lick my fingers


----------



## xliljanex (Sep 2, 2009)

they lick ur fingers??? how sweet 

even if my new hammy/s dont end up being tame i will still love them to bits, just thought if i could possibly stroke them etc would be a nice change, but either way ill be happy 

obviously i dont plan to get any yet as i only lost ernie a week ago  its just a bit of research for the future... but i dunno how long it will be cos i already miss him spinning round in his little wheel n all his antics hehe but i dont want to "replace" him, but yet i want to give another hammy or 2 a nice life.... will probably wait 2 or 3 months 1st


----------



## Debo (Feb 14, 2009)

I have two Russians and they are VERY friendly and never bite. One of them I am particularly close to and we have cuddles about 4 times a day. I actually pine after him and he loves to be stroked and kissed (yes I'm weird). They are SUPER cute!!

I will always stick to Russians.


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

We have had russian, chinese and syrian. Tbh its all about how often you handle them. We have always handled our hamsters as much as possible and yes they have been skitish and frightened and bitten a couple of times as they hav gotten used to noises etc. But we never gave up and they all love to be handled. As our Harry got older she got quite grumpy with age and we would have to use an inner toilet tube to get her out of the cage, but once she was out she was fine. It also depends on the hamster. Our syrian was abit of nut when we first got her, but she soon calmed down and now loves to come out and be handled. I wouldnt like to say which is best cause all 3 for us have been great.


----------



## lolabloob (Mar 30, 2010)

I have chinese hamsters and theyre still quite young, theyre really cute and let me stroke them and stuff although not quite pick them up yet but they just arent used to it, my brother has two chinese hamsters too and theyre brilliant, they let him handle them and play with them hehe my friend who works in [email protected] has a wee chinese one that clings to his fingers and doesnt want to be put down hehe xx


----------



## Myth (Apr 5, 2009)

My memories of dwarf hamsters were - not pleasant ! - 
But have met and seen many now at shows and they can be cuddle-some little creatures. I've met some gorgeous (and very tame !!) Winter Whites and Chinese dwarf hams in particular.

Think you'll find major difference is in those from a private breeder as opposed to petshop stock though - the difference good breeding and good up-bringing makes is huge !


----------

